# Flowmaster 10 series HELP



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

I just bought a GTO with this installed. Part number 325108 by Flowmaster. I was reading the Flowmaster website and they said this set up is for race cars that require mufflers but not suggested for street use. They sound awesome. Does anyone else have them?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Half the parts i've added to my car say "For offroad use only"!:lol:


----------



## GoatMann (Jul 20, 2006)

*325108's*

I just purchases a pair of used ones. I'm anticipating getting them put on.


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

It's probably because they are too loud and wouldn't comply with the vehicle code.


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

GoatMann said:


> I just purchases a pair of used ones. I'm anticipating getting them put on.



I had mine removed and went back to stock. They sound great but too loud for my taste. The drone on the highway at 1800 and again at 2200 rpms made it hard to drive long distances. But hey that is just me. The other thing is they put out 110 decibels at 4500 rpms. 95 is the limit in CA.


----------



## GoatMann (Jul 20, 2006)

Yeah... I just got my 10 series put on yesterday. Yeah, they are loud, but deep loud. I love it! 

I got some video, but the audio doesn't pick it up very well. I'll post them later when I get home. 

till then...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGIbkxD08Zk


----------



## Ace 14 (Nov 23, 2006)

Sounds good to me


----------

